# Anyone use Berkley Gulp Peeler Crabs off a Pier?



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone use Berkley Gulp Peeler Crabs off a Pier?

Interested in knowing how *specifically* is the best way to hook them? I have some 1/0 Owner Circle hooks I am gonna try them on. Probably hook them like Fiddlers and drag them slowly across the ocean floor?


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=352474

I have used them in the surf with little success. Did catch a croaker with the shrimp. But after reading a couple of those threads, I think I will try new methods.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Tried the Berkley Gulp Crabs for a little while. Little fish kept nibbling their leg's off. I bet they would work if you stuck them in front of a big enough red, but I couldn't seem to do that today. Ended up ditching the fake bait, throwing on frozen shrimp and crab flavored white Fishbites. 

Landed a couple of Ladyfish, the largest was 23" and he almost took my rod and reel over the railing and into the water. The line went slack once I got the pole and I thought something had cut me off. Then he popped out of the water and did 2.5 flips and then I felt he was still on my line! After I landed him, he quickly was transferred to use as my buddy's shark bait. Also landed a decent size Spadefish and few other smaller ones.





































Shark Bait:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

OH YEAH, CAN YOU HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS FISH BELOW CAUGHT AT SUNGLOW PIER? 

I don't see any good matches for it in my "Sport Fish of Florida" book... Any ideas?


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

Have no idea what that fish is. Stick it on Florida Sportsman forum, it'll be named within the hour. Although, you probably already have.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yellowtail Mojarra, and it probably would have broke the existing World Record! This was caught off Sunglow Pier 6/26/06 at 7:52pm and I'm sure was over a pound, probably closer to two.

NOTE: existing World and Florida record is only 1-lb 3oz


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Yellowtail Mojarra, and it probably would have broke the existing World Record! This was caught off Sunglow Pier 6/26/06 at 7:52pm and I'm sure was over a pound, probably closer to two.
> 
> NOTE: existing World and Florida record is only 1-lb 3oz


If only you had known.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Its also known as a Sand Perch in So. Fla.


----------

